# Navarre pomps



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Short report. Water was dirty, wind blew hard most of the day. Casted with some locals on a ling- none caught. Heard some interesting stories and made some new friends. Met some rude people but more nice ones. My dad caught the blitz, and I hit the second pomp on the head when it flashed the surface. Whiting had no chance either.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pomps. 
STUDLY whiting!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to see you're back in town Terp! Looking forward to the reports! I'll be out on the piers in the next day or two, I'll be sure to say hey if I see ya.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job. I bet the wind was wicked on that pier today.


----------



## ksheepdog (Feb 2, 2010)

I was coming back from taking a leak when your dad was reeling in that pomp! Congratulated him when he was on the way out to the cooler. Nice catch you guys.:thumbup: And man was the wind BRUTAL!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier Wind*



Ginzu said:


> Nice job. I bet the wind was wicked on that pier today.


The little kids used me as a windbreaker!  They also used me for shade! It's nice to be big(and popular)! Gotta luv 'em. :thumbup: C2


----------

